# Snakes and other critters



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Found this monster in the house...


>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
ok.... maybe not so monstrous...



On the whole, not come across anything too scary though, yet (except on two legs).


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Ahhh hi is sooooo cute. Looks like a young Rat Snake (perhaps Striped Tail Rat Snake) - not poisonous. Did you make him a pet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone suggested a 'kukri'? Anyway I took it to the nearest patch of greenery, the garden, much to my gf's disapproval. Assumed it probably wasn't venomous...


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, could be Theobald's Kukri Snake, but this is more an Indian/Burmese snake. Rear fangs I believe, but not poisonous to man.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Soooo glad you didn't kill the Snake old bean......well done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Would never do that - and according to my Khmer tuk-tuk driver last year, it's lucky to see a snake. Although I'm not sure if that's before or after it goes in the pot...


----------

